# outdoor temp sensor location



## ticki2 (Jan 10, 2006)

Has anyone found a good location for the outdoor temp sensor so it will be accurate when the plow is on ? I'm usally reading about 50F when it's really 15F out .


----------



## herbert02 (Jan 18, 2011)

Good question. Have the same problem with my 04 2500 hd.


----------



## nrplowguy (Apr 15, 2008)

There is enough wire to take it from where it is mounted right by the oil cooler and move it to the side by the headlight works much better still a little off but damn close.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

ticki2;1204249 said:


> Has anyone found a good location for the outdoor temp sensor so it will be accurate when the plow is on ? I'm usally reading about 50F when it's really 15F out .


There simply is no ideal place.If you move it anywhere else,then it won't be as accurate without the plow on.I've tried everything on 2 different Dmax's.What sucks for me is that with the his/her 2 different climate control option,once I'm moving fast travelling,I have to adjust the settings to 85-90* to get heat because that sensor ''talks'' to the ''brain'' that controls temperature.Then,when I'm plowing,air current changes and I have to adjust it down.


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

Is That why my heater has gone crazy since I put the plow on!
I know the outdoor temp sensor is goofy with the plow on but I didn't know about the connection between it and the heater. I just thought my heater control had gone bad. My truck is an '01, and doesn't have the dual climate controls.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Well,if you crank up your temperature and better heat comes out, you will have your answer.


----------



## ticki2 (Jan 10, 2006)

Today I put the sensor out in front of the truck headlight , they're not on when the plow is on , and it seemed to work pretty good . It was still reading a bit high when the truck was left to idle , but OK when moving . Tomorrow I'm going to try and wire tie it to plow harness plug to get it out front more . This will also put it back in the grill when the plow comes off . My plow is usually on all winter but incase I forget it won't be attached to the plow .


----------

